# Night Sights



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about putting night sights on my G26. I like the standard Glock sights better than the 3 dot sights that Trojican uses for their night sights. I seem to shoot better with the standard Glock sight. Is there a night sight brand that anyone can recommend that will look the same as the standard Glock sights but still have nightime ability. Thanks.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I had night sights on all my Glocks until my last department issued sidearm, which was a Glock 19 with the standard sights. I later purchased my own and shot it for several years with the standard sights before getting night sights. I regret getting the night sights, as it turns out I had gotten so used to the standard sights. 

My advice is to stick with the standard sights if you like them.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm the same way; I really like the familiar white "U" shaped rear sight on the Glock. I picked up an XD the other day with three-dot night sights and actually shot a tighter pattern. it could be the XD or the fact that I was having to concentrate more on the front sight, which is what you should be doing. It's not uncommon to replace only the front sight with a night sight and leave the rear sight stock. While I like the idea of night sights, the notion that you will be shooting in complete darkness is unrealistic. I would venture to say that most shootouts occur in low-light conditions. I've always had standard sights on my G19, but I'm getting a G26 with Glock night sights. I'll try it for a few hundred rounds, but if my daytime marksmanship suffers, I may put the standard rear sight back on.


----------

